
Stasher – Non-plastic alternative to Ziploc bags - spking
https://www.stasherbag.com/
======
_Schizotypy
What the hell is wrong with people. Silicone IS a plastic. "Plastics are
usually classified by: the chemical structure of the polymer's backbone and
side chains; some important groups in these classifications are: the acrylics,
polyesters, silicones, polyurethanes, and halogenated plastics."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone)

------
jepler
[They're made of silicone]

~~~
_Schizotypy
which is a plastic lol :*(

